# Programming for Blackberries



## asb2106 (Apr 10, 2008)

Your Help would be SOOOOO APPRECIATED!!! 

I am trying to write a program for our blackberries at work.  

We have field supers that carry blackberries, and I am trying to write a program for their phones that will allow them to input data on the job site related to the days activities.  

If anyone has any experience writing programs in Java Development Eviroment, your help is greatly appreciated. Im basically just looking for the basics right now, like making a graphical interface with text fields, radio boxes, and other simple things

My goals for the program,

Id like the guys to be able to enter one thing, like type in the time of arrival.  Then have that update a daily sheet.

Then say some material comes in, I want it to update the same daily sheet.

Then, when that day is over, the sheet compiles and makes a report log of their day.

I have a daily report log that I made up in Excel, I basically want all the items for it on this program.

If anyone has any experience here, any input they could give me would be amazing and I would be forever grateful!

Please PM with questions, and if I can get this started, I would like to start a thread on programming in the JDE, so others can learn to make programs for blackberries.

**If Im not mistaken it us C# code.....  but I might be wrong.

**If anyone is Interested, you can download the JDE software to program for free here.


----------



## Oliver_FF (Apr 10, 2008)

If I understand you correctly, you are wanting to write an application in Java to run on a blackberry? If so, read on 

Java is owned by Sun Microsystems who also have their own IDE for it, Netbeans. Thankfully for many people Netbeans has a built-in GUI designer much like you would find in Visual Studio. It looks like the "BlackBerry Java Development Environment" is much of the same only it allows you to simulate your code running on a blackberry. ie you can test it without having to load it onto a blackberry first...

No, it's not C# code you'll be working with, it's Java code - however the differences are pretty minimal unless you start digging deep into the language.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 10, 2008)

Oliver_FF said:


> If I understand you correctly, you are wanting to write an application in Java to run on a blackberry? If so, read on
> 
> Java is owned by Sun Microsystems who also have their own IDE for it, Netbeans. Thankfully for many people Netbeans has a built-in GUI designer much like you would find in Visual Studio. It looks like the "BlackBerry Java Development Environment" is much of the same only it allows you to simulate your code running on a blackberry. ie you can test it without having to load it onto a blackberry first...
> 
> No, it's not C# code you'll be working with, it's Java code - however the differences are pretty minimal unless you start digging deep into the language.



That does help alot!  I had the option to download the JDE with netbeans, and a GUI designer would make like 10 times easier! 

The only experience I have with programming was from high school when I learned QBasic, Visual Basic, and Visual C++.  And that was 8 years ago.  So this is gonna be a fun experience!


----------

